# Sheetrock screw pattern



## e hilton (Nov 16, 2019)

I saw a youtube video about a 3 man crew hanging 4x20 ft gwb on the ceiling.  I was a little surprised and the small number of screws they used, unless they went back and added more later.  It did look like one guy was adding daubs of something on the framing just before the gwb was lifted.  Commercial job, metal framing.  Question ... if they were using adhesive does that change the screw pattern?  
It was posted by maxkil if you want to see it.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 16, 2019)

The code differs based on glue vs no glue


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2019)

Not into sheetrock but looks like they are putting quite a few in


Does it matter that it is metal studs ??


----------



## fatboy (Nov 16, 2019)

Back in the UBC days, you got a substantial reduction in fasteners required with adhesive.....not anymore.......


----------



## mark handler (Nov 18, 2019)

*Per some manuf's When Adhesive *
Construction adhesive can be used on studs and joists in conjunction with (but not as a replacement for) drywall screws. Running a bead of adhesive on the stud or joist prior to screwing on the panel exponentially increases strength between the panels and members.

Generally, when using screws and glue, screws can be placed at twice the distance as with screws only. This is not recommended for do-it-yourselfers because, unless you are experienced with drywall, there is a high likelihood that you may need to readjust a board or even reinstall. Once glue is binding the panel to the joist or stud, it is impossible to remove without damaging the drywall, requiring total replacement.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 18, 2019)

Video from _Maxkil Gyp Board_, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.


----------



## cda (Nov 18, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Video from _Maxkil Gyp Board_, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.



What video,,,  is it down under ?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 18, 2019)

The 2012 code, Table 2508.5. Foot note (c) allows for 1.25-inch #6 type S or W screws to be substituted for listed nails.

I see the TWO nails @ 12-inch centers sometimes on residential ceiling jobs but don't see that in the commercial footnotes?

Also they punched a hole for the electric wire but didn't pull it through, bunch of scalawags?


----------



## kilitact (Nov 18, 2019)

Table R702.3.5 gives a reduction for adhesives similar to the UBC days.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 18, 2019)

cda said:


> What video,,,  is it down under ?


the original post has a video in it.


----------



## linnrg (Nov 18, 2019)

IBC does not get into the weeds about general fastening for gypsum but rather points towards all of the ASTM Standards. GA 216 still has reductions for adhesive.


----------

